# GIVEAWAY: Wolverine Jetstream CarbonMAX Safety Toe Shoe



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We are so excited to announce that we have partnered with *Wolverine* to give away a pair of their *Jetstream CarbonMAX Safety Toe Shoe*!

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question.

*What type of boots or shoes do you wear in your shop?*

On *May 25, 2017* we will do a random drawing to select a winner. 

The winner will have 10 days to message me (following the announcement) or they will be replaced with another random winner.

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._

*Jetstream CarbonMAX Safety Toe Shoe*









The Jetstream work shoe featuring Wolverine CarbonMAX nanotechnology safety-toe technology is the ultimate combination of lightweight comfort and reliable protection. The athletically influenced Jetstream has a durable, breathable mesh upper and a slip resistant outsole for unparalleled performance and comfort.









*Jetstream FEATURES*

• Upper: Breathable mesh and TPU 
• Lining: Moisture Wicking Mesh 
• Footbed: Removable Memory Foam 
• Midsole: High Performance RMAT® Rubber EVA Blend 
• Outsole: Slip-resistant rubber lug 
• Cement Construction 
• Nylon Shank 




Sponsored by: *Wolverine*


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are 2 shoe(s) in the photo*

But there is only one shoe in the title. I would suggest you add another shoe to the giveaway as it will bring more responses.... :wink2:

So as to what shoes I wear in the shop, it depends on the type of operations I'm going to do. For lightweight stuff like frames and small chests, on the sander, router tables and table saws, I wear sneakers or closed toe fisherman's sandals. For working with plywood or sheet goods or lumber to be milled, I wear my steel toe work boots. I have dropped stumps and heavy iron vises on my feet when I was younger, and I am very cautious these days. :|


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Those do look comfortable, I may give them a try. I have for years worn Mason boots because they will out last most other boots. I haven't worn any of the shoes shown but I am sure they are nice.


----------



## Project510 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have two pairs, an old pair of redwing shanked steel toed boots, and a pair of Wilcox boots with no safety protection. Both are not very comfortable for hours on your feet.


----------



## gbeo (May 10, 2017)

I just wear a pair of old tennis shoes- ones that I don't care if they get completely covered in sawdust.


----------



## renraw9002 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm sure someone's gonna get mad at me over this, but usually I just wear sandals. Granted my "shop" is just the porch of my apartment so I don't really have anything outside of 1x lumber and power tools that could potentially hurt me. So far the only thing that's ever hit my foot was a crappy tiny hand saw I was carrying inside my apartment while I wasn't even working on anything. I was just putting it away.


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

Since I have a desk job I dont much have a reason to invest in work boots with steel toes as to get a comfortable pair is usually more than I'm willing to spend for my shop hobby. Not to mention standing on concrete for 6+ hours in normal work boots usually ends in aching feet. To deal with the comfort aspect I just wear my old Nike Air's as I can't seem to find a way to destroy them.


----------



## Bruce Zurbuchen (Aug 11, 2016)

Usually just a old pair of sneakers, ones that I don't care about getting glue and paint on.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder how the shoes are for plantar fisciitis. I have more trouble with that than dropping something on my foot. About the only time I could have used steel toed shoes was in 1993 when I was helping three other people move a cast iron fountain reservoir. The plan was to count to three and drop it and when we got it there the other three guys just dropped it before counting and caught the end of my big toe.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

I wear Caterpillar boots now .


----------



## StampBear (Mar 9, 2017)

I have been wearing an older pair of New Balance sneakers. I don't mind getting them dirty and they don't seem to mind the glue!!


----------



## mikehuie47 (May 12, 2017)

Usually just solid tennis shoes to help keep the dust out.


----------



## ford33 (Jan 1, 2013)

I wear timberland pro steel toed work boots because I feel that being safe is important to me and family. They are not required but I feel better with them on. Getting injured costs more money than a pair of proper shoes, safety glasses and proper shirt and pants. The Timberland boots protect my feet and they are comfortable and support my feet so I can stand longer and not feel pain after many hours on my feet. I see older workers who have foot and leg issues and walk with pain. I don't want that to be me in later years.

The downside of these boots is that they are heavy and big so when I drive they get in the way of the truck pedals. It is one thing I wish pickup truck makers would make their pedals fit people who wear safety shoes.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Whatever I have on at the time. I have no specific shop shoes.


----------



## Eritzman33 (May 13, 2017)

Tennis shoes for mowing, yardwork and time in the garage shop


----------



## edwood (May 14, 2017)

*Finally!!!*

What type of boots or shoes do you wear in my shop? Caterpillar safety boots are my feet are so tired but finally I found an option. I hope to wear it ASAP!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I normally wear whatever I'm comfortable in. Some days, it's work boots, other days, it's running shoes and on hot summer days I wear (gasp) sandals. I pride myself on safety and I wear work boots all day long at work so why not wear them in the shop? If nothing more, this contest thread has made me question my footwear choices. Thanks.


----------



## sheriff12 (Apr 23, 2017)

Steel toed. They are so old, I've forgotten the brand.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I currently wear Red Wing boots in my shop with the composite toe, but would like to try the Wolverine brand.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

timberland pro, non - steel. have worn wolverine in the past, just not available locally.​


----------



## shockersfantom (May 17, 2017)

Those are great boots for what we do.


----------



## tanyffordd (May 17, 2017)

Mine are steel toed trainer, very handy when shifting 8 x 4 sheets of plywood.


----------



## Mike in the woods (Apr 15, 2017)

*What type of boots or shoes do you wear in your shop? Well I might get beat for saying this, but in the summer I wear sandals and winter I were a trail shoe.. I wear a safety boot all day at work and just like my feet out in the fresh air.. But I also woodwork outside.. Lucky for me I have never dropped anything on my foot.. *


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Running shoes in the shop. Sometimes I wear boots when I go to the sawmill to get a fresh supply of Walnut.

David


----------



## roninrus1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I wear a pair of New Balance running shoes daily around the house, including in the shop.
A pair of comfortable, lightweight, safety shoes would be nice if the price is not too high.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I wore steel toed safety shoes sold at sears when I worked at equipment rental shop. I was the first to use them back in the 60's. They saved me several times from injury. I can't say for sure but have used probably at least 12 to 15 pairs over the years. As a testimonial I took an old pair to a 30 ton arbor press to see what would happen to them when crushed and when the press reached around 24 tons pressure there was a loud bang...the steel toe was pressed through the sole... I then cut away the leather and found the steel toe was not even dented or distorted. After that demonstration, everyone started using steel toed safety shoes!


----------



## FatalXCepti0n (May 18, 2017)

I use whatever is available- as long as it is a closed-toe solid shoe. Currently I use a recycled pair of dress shoes because the leather provides the protection I need and the soles have enough tread to avoid slips.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 5, 2007)

I currently wear a pair of New Balance running shoes


----------



## Sam Bilbrey (May 19, 2017)

I currently wear Timberlines, but always looking for something more comfortable.

Sam


----------



## wdainty (Nov 23, 2009)

*Wolverine shoes*

I currently wear NB shoes. I would like to know if the Carbon Toe does well in heat and cold?


----------



## b0y9ggz (Aug 20, 2013)

Regular sneakers in my home shop, steel toe Wolverine's outside.


----------



## dreese (Jun 14, 2015)

*Light weight hiking boots*

I currently wear light weight hiking boots while working in the shop.


----------



## Patrick Besong (Feb 25, 2017)

Never really thought about it to be honest. I just wear whatever I happen to have on, usually sneakers. I don't normally deal with heavy things that would break my toes.


----------



## daveaz (Sep 26, 2016)

i usually just wear tennis shoes. i would like to try comfortable steel toe shoes to protect my feet in the shop.


----------



## buildwithwood (Dec 30, 2011)

I wear standard insulated work shoe. I ride a MC/bike and they recommend over the ankle shoes, and I like walking in them better than light /flimzy sneakers!


----------



## Scipio (Jan 2, 2011)

If I am doing sheet metal I wear steel toed boots, if in the wood shop then it is combat type boots, at my desk then it is Sketchers deck shoes.

Andy.


----------



## rv6av8r (May 31, 2016)

I usually wear whatever I have on unless I'm working with something particularly heavy - then it's regular work boots.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Indoor Soccer shoes*

I have a linoleum floor in my shop. It is very slippery, so I wear a pair of indoor soccer shoes that grip the floor very well, even with sawdust on it.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

*Shoes*

I wear Nike sneakers. I'm a 67 year old disabled Vietnam vet and stand on a concrete floor to do my Woodworking and wood turning hobby. My feet and back hurt after standing on that hard floor. I've tried many kinds, but nothing seems to help.


----------



## Hillbillybrand (Apr 14, 2016)

*What type of shoes*

I wear Keen safety toe shoes


----------



## renraw9002 (Mar 19, 2016)

Pauley said:


> I wear Nike sneakers. I'm a 67 year old disabled Vietnam vet and stand on a concrete floor to do my Woodworking and wood turning hobby. My feet and back hurt after standing on that hard floor. I've tried many kinds, but nothing seems to help.


Maybe you oughta try getting those rubber mats or whatever they're made of? The ones that fit together like puzzle pieces. From what I've heard they're a great back and joint saver.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Today as I read this, I'm wearing my old Wolverine steel toed 3/4 boots. Very comfortable.


----------



## Jeezumcrow (Mar 14, 2017)

Red Wings


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

In my shop I wear hiking shoes. More protection and support than ordinary running sneakers but lighter weight than the Red Wings boots I wear on the jobsite. I think you are onto something with this design. Somewhere between sneakers and heavy duty work boots is a good compromise for around the shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SantaWalt (Feb 8, 2017)

I am a Wolverine fan. I wear no other brand of work shoe. I am currently wearing the Wolverine Tarmac shoe. For rougher work, I am wearing an old pair of Wolverine Corsair work shoes/boots. I like them so much, I have a new pair of the Corsair shoes waiting when the current ones are completely worn out. The old pair is wearing around the sole where the stitching is, but they are still fairly waterproof. I actually have to wade water to my ankles before the waterproofing fails, and that's a pair that most people would have thrown away a long time ago, but I love them and they are comfortable. As an older person, I need a little more room in the toe and I used to and Wolverine is the only brand that takes care of that. I tried several other brands that I liked when I was younger and they just didn't work. I currently have another brand that was only worn for a couple weeks. I gave them up to go back to Wolverine. They'll be going in our up coming yard sale.


----------



## mulquemi (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok,yeah...I too wear suitable footwear while working around the workshop or in situations that have potential hazards potential for feet.
Usually lace up as laughing side boots go all sloppy and fill with saw dust too quickly.
Cheers,
Mick.


----------



## pazray (May 20, 2017)

I wear my old Rockports in the workshop.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Too bad they don't come in Bigfoot sizes. (16EE)


----------



## Rdog (Nov 14, 2013)

These days I just wear whatever I happen to have on the feet, usually a ratty pair of sketchers. When I get serious I use my Australian Redbacks, The slip on style and no laces is "cleaner" with all the saw dust.

In the old days it was hiking boots most of the time, finding good shop shoes was a true hunt, many aftermarket insoles came and went.


----------



## tjwojcik (Aug 4, 2016)

I usually wear athletic shoes knowing that eventually the odds are that I'm going to look down to see a chisel protruding from one or the other.


I have a pair of wingtip steel toed that are holdovers from a job I had years back that were required footwear that hurt my feet so much I was forced to use duct tape to improve them. They are too nice to throw away and they still "fit" but I don't bother with them because they weigh a ton.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

It depends on what I am doing, but it's sandals or regular sneakers. I know it's not the best option, but that's what I have always done.


----------



## TedH71 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a weird foot size which is 10.5 4EE which is very difficult to find so I have been having hit or miss on ordering shoes online. If you would have this foot size, I would be externally grateful.


----------



## sjfridrick (Nov 16, 2012)

I would welcome another pair of safety shoes. I wear them while woodworking in my shop or with Habitat for Humanity. I have an old pair that is worn with mowing the lawn and for yard work. I have a dressy pair that I wear in my shop. A pair of boots are used for Habitat work as that can be very muddy and hard on the shoes.
I would welcome another pair. These Wolverine shoes look very comfortable. I will be retiring at the end of June and expect to be wearing safety shoes more often in the workshop.


----------



## Hawker 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Red Wing low top leather with jell inserts for standing comfort and a bit more protection than tennies .


----------



## apensa (Sep 28, 2013)

Because I am on my feet so much, the New Balance shoes I wear are comfortable and give me good support. I would like the added safety but to this point I have not found a safety shoe that is comfortable to me. I will be honest and say that I have not tried the Wolverine shoe but since viewing the information provided, that will be a "must do". Of course, if I win the drawing..........................???


----------



## Jerndon (Mar 25, 2015)

I wear my Merrell Moab Ventilators. Good grip, some toe protection, all day comfort.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Pauley said:


> I wear Nike sneakers. I'm a 67 year old disabled Vietnam vet and stand on a concrete floor to do my Woodworking and wood turning hobby. My feet and back hurt after standing on that hard floor. I've tried many kinds, but nothing seems to help.


I am 78 and have my shop floor covered with these for over 4 years now, they also keep the northern dampness out of the shop.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I work in a vocational school, walking on concrete all day, every day. Or I am teaching classes at the facilities when I am doing classes for the government. There's no telling what kind of surfaces I'll be working on, then.

I've yet to find shoes or boots that last more than a year. I've never purchased Wolverine brand, so I'd like to try a pair of these ... see if they're better than any others I've tried.


----------



## kkaucher (Mar 12, 2017)

I currently wear a pair of Thorogood Academy 6" Side Zip boots - issued by my employer prior to retirement. Easy on/off, well ventilated - it's a leather/nylon upper. Composite soles. All-around great uniform boot that does well in the shop also. It doesn't have a safety toe, so far I've escaped injury. I've tried safety toes, both composite and steel in the past and find them uncomfortable. Perhaps I've been trying the wrong ones...


----------



## myndflyte (Feb 7, 2017)

I usually wear just tennis shoes. Having something protective is really something I could use.


----------



## chuck.young.7568 (Apr 25, 2016)

Currently wearing a pair of Dickies Steel Toe boots 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread will be closed for a bit while I do the drawing for the winner.

I will re-open it shortly.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Those do look comfortable, I may give them a try. I have for years worn Mason boots because they will out last most other boots. I haven't worn any of the shoes shown but I am sure they are nice.


Congratulations to our winner in the random drawing, @BigJim . :vs_balloons:

I will be contacting you shortly for information.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats!!!!! Enjoy your prize my friend!!!!!


----------



## StampBear (Mar 9, 2017)

Congratulations Big Jim!! Good for you man!


----------



## Groundhogj35 (Jun 28, 2017)

I wear my Crocs as they are comfortable and don't hurt my back after standing for hours.


----------



## bcat6976 (Mar 6, 2018)

I wear Dr Martens


----------



## Hillbillybrand (Apr 14, 2016)

*Wolverine shoes*

Really excited to give these a try, they look comfortable.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This giveaway was last year. Closing thread.


----------

